# Der perfekte Grill-Samstag



## AMUN (18 Okt. 2006)

*Der perfekte Grill-Samstag mal chronologisch geordnet aus der Sicht
eines Mannes.* 

10.00 Uhr: Aufstehen 

10.05 Uhr: Blick aufs Außenthermometer 20 oder mehr: TOP! 

10.06 Uhr: Blick aus dem Fenster. Blauer Himmel und Sonne: OBER-TOP! 

[Mehr:]

10.10 Uhr: Frühstück (aufgetaute Brötchen) und Zigarette. 

10.30 Uhr: Klo gehen und ordentlichen Bob in die Bahn werfen 

11.00 Uhr: Turnhose, Tennissocken und Badeschlappen anziehen und den Hof fegen! Oberkörper nackt. Handy nicht vergessen!!! 

11.30 Uhr: Das feine Pülleken haben wir uns jetzt aber verdient! 

12.00 Uhr: Altglas und Altpapier zum Container bringen. 

12.10 Uhr: Das Grillen beschließen. Ehefrau mitteilen: "Sollten grillen!" Danach etwas streiten, ob Gäste einladen oder nicht. Anschließend Gäste antelefonieren oder ansimsen. 

13.00 Uhr: Formel-1-Training gucken! 

13.30 Uhr: Wegnickern (Ermattet vom Pülleken und vom Streit mit der Ehefrau) 

14.30 Uhr: Wachwerden vom Blagengeschrei. 

14.35 Uhr: Rein ins Auto und ab zum Supermarkt (Oberkörper nicht mehr nackt) 

14.55 Uhr: Wir kaufen: 

5 Sixpack Thüringer, 20 Schnitzel, 15 Bauchfleisch,
5 Kisten "KÖPI" (Ist Pflicht beim Grillen)
jeweils ne Stiege Kümmerling und Feigling,
2 Baguettes und diverse klein Cerealien, Saucen, Silberzwiebeln, Gürkchen, Eimer Kartoffelsalat...
Die Holzkohle kaufen wir für teuer Geld an der Tanke, weil im Supermarkt schon ausverkauft war. 

Scheiße, wir verpassen die Bundesliga! Jetzt aber Gas!!! Ist ja Samstag! 

Warum lachen die beiden Schnösel im Z3 nur so dämlich? Doch nicht etwa über unsere Badeschlappen? Blöde Schwuchteln! 

15.30 Uhr: Zurück zu Hause. 

Vorbereitung abgeschlossen. Rest macht Schatzi. Manfred von gegenüber steht vor der Tür, kommt zum Bier- und Premiereschnorren vorbei (Bleibt bis 2.00 Uhr nachts!). Fußball fängt an. 

Das Pülleken haben wir uns jetzt aber verdient! 

18.00 Uhr: Stefan und Carmen kommen samt Köter und Videokamera. Stefan muss schon leicht einen sitzen haben, denn Carmen durfte heute den 3er fahren! Naja er wird wohl auch Bundesliga geguckt haben. 

18.22 Uhr: (Wir haben 18.00 Uhr gesagt!): Bollek und Steffi sind da. Und... Dennis, das Mistblag! Er beginnt ohne Umschweife, Köters Geduld durch das Hinhalten und Wegziehen einer rohen Bratwurst auf die Probe zu stellen, doch nach einem wütenden Knurren und einem leichten Schnappen nach Dennis Waden haben wir dank Köter erst mal ne ganze Weile Ruhe. 

18.45 Uhr: Schatzi bringt das Grillfleisch und den obligatorischen Salat, ich schmeiße das Fegefeuer an. Gar nicht so leicht, aber mit Hilfe des Reservekanisters aus Stefans 3er gehts dann doch noch. 

19.00 Uhr: Über dem ganzen Wohngebiet schwebt eine einzige Qualmwolke. Alle grillen. Alle saufen. Die ersten gröhlen schon den "Westerwald". 

19.15 Uhr: Die erste Fuhre ist fast fertig. Nur noch ein Spritzer Bier auf den Rost, hach, was duftet das lecker! 

19.20 Uhr: Steffi hat ihr Bratwurst verdrückt und behauptet, sie sei satt... Sie wischt ihre Fettfinger in der Serviette ab und nippt an ihrem Mineralwasser. Dumme Kuh. Spielverderberin. Aber kein Wunder, seit einer Stunde hatte sie Baguettestückchen in die Knoblauchsauce gedippt und ununterborchen geradezu orgiastisch "KÖSTLICH" geplärrt. Jetzt macht sie auf Diät. Egal, wir anderen fressen, was das Zeug hält. 

21.25 Uhr: Das letzte Schnitzel ist vernichtet. Köter lutscht die letzte Bratwurst. Mistblag Dennis ist glücklicherweise eingeschlafen, ich hatte ihm ein Körnchen in seine Fanta gemischt. Zwei Reihenhäuser weiter prügelt sich der Mehmet mit einem alten Oppa Ich serviere Kümmerling. Die Damen bleiben bei Feigling. Steffi nippt immer noch Mineralwasser. Immerhin hat sie in der Zwischenzeit ihre Bluse aufgeknöpft und die Titten hängen fast raus! 

22.13 Uhr: Bier is alle (ich hatte Manfred nicht einkalkuliert). Steffi muß ihr Wasser mal kurz beiseite stellen. Sie ist die einzige, die noch fahrtüchtig ist und zur Tanke muss. 

22.15 Uhr: Stefan holt Gitarre von drüben. Wir singen erst "Bolle" und anschließend "Wir lagen vor Madagaskar"... 

22.30 Uhr: Müssen kurzfristig auf härtere Sachen umsteigen, bis Steffi mit`m Bier zurück ist... 

22.42 Uhr: Steffi is zurück. 

Das Pülleken haben wir uns jetzt aber verdient! 

22.57 Uhr: Manfred zeigt Popo. Carmen filmt. 

23.41 Uhr: Stefan kotzt in die Fuchsien. 

23.57 Uhr: Keine Lust mehr zum Singen. Legen AC/DC s "Highway to Hell" auf und drehen Volume auf Max. 

00.02 Uhr: Wo zum Teufel sind meine Badeschlappen? 

00.14 Uhr: Bollek fällt um. 

00.36 Uhr: Die Polizei ist da. Hauptmeister Karsunke (auch ein Griller!) und Oberkommisar Böckwemser. Müssen AC/DC ausmachen... 

01.48 Uhr: Die Polizei geht. Jetzt ist auch der Kümmerling alle (muß ihm morgen meine Knöllchen bringen). Steffi fährt die ganz Bagage nach hause. 

Schatzi geht ins Bett, ich schleppe Manfred rüber in seinen Vorgarten. Er Pinkelt in den Sandkasten. 

02.02 Uhr: Sind bei Manfred im Partykeller, 

Das Pülleken haben wir jetzt aber verdient! 

02.34 Uhr: Wieder nach Hause. Krabbel ins Bett, wecke Schatzi und frage: 

"Poppen??????"


:dancing: :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## Fringson (18 Okt. 2006)

hört sich ja echt perfekt an


----------



## Muli (18 Okt. 2006)

LOL ... da werden aber reichlich Klischees bedient! Vielen Dank für dieses Schmakerl ... und ich liebe Grillen


----------



## Hotcharlie (20 Okt. 2006)

Sag nur *lol*. Aber sag mal, Meister. Wer hat Dir eigentlich die Infos aus meinem Tagebuch zugespielt :3dsweat: 

Werde Schatzi gleich heute Abend zur Rede stellen.......

Vielen Dank. Klasse Story
Hotcharlie


----------



## keks (11 Dez. 2006)

so gehört sich das.....................................


----------

